# Cease and Desist Notice by Paypal , how a 18$ payment can ruin all.  Byebye and FXXK you Paypal !



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 18, 2012)

Today one clever customer sent us a payment of 18$ with subject
*http://r4ids.cn/                only!!!!*

After 7 hours, our paypal was closed, and then we received another email i will post below again.
I say to all customers to send the payment without any subject or either order number in subject but there is always some clever people that don't understand instructions.  So now we don't have anymore paypal due they closed one after we withdrawn first time, and this one due payment subject.
It's very frustrating to open paypal because you need a real name, a real bank account and access by different computer with different ip better too, and at end for a 18$ transaction your website and name etc are on blacklist. No thanks, no Paypal thanks, forever no more paypal neither privatly or manually because there is always some cleeever one that will do opposite of what you say.  There are many around so we are not angry for particular customer.
No more paypal, simple and better.  Selling flashcard nowdays with paypal is suicide and with our prices is relative no profitable.
What happened to us will be same for all flashcard seller because paypal have some filter for website in subject or note .

see you all, and FXXK you paypal!


ZhuZhu


PS: below name and real address were sub with XXXXX


-----------------------------------------------------------

Dear XXXXXXX XXXXX,

We are hereby notifying you that, after a recent review of your account
activity, it has been determined that you are in violation of PayPal's
Acceptable Use Policy regarding your sales / offers on zhuzhuchina.com;
r4ids.cn; r4isdhc.com.

Please refer to:
- Transaction 3RF6080842465XXXX

Therefore, your account has been permanently limited.

Per the User Agreement, when PayPal permanently limits an account due to an
Acceptable Use Policy violation, we may hold your funds up to 180 days. In
addition, you will be liable to PayPal for the amount of PayPal's damages
for each violation of the Acceptable Use Policy.

To read more about your liability, the actions we may take and other
relevant information pertaining to the User Agreement, please refer to the
following URL:
https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?...ntent_ID=ua/UserAgreement_full&locale.x=en_US

You will need to remove all references to PayPal from your website/s and/or
auction/s. This includes not only removing PayPal as a payment option, but
also the PayPal logo and/or shopping cart.

The PayPal User Agreement states that PayPal, at its sole discretion,
reserves the right to limit an account for any violation of the User
Agreement, including the Acceptable Use Policy.

Under the Acceptable Use Policy, PayPal may not be used to send or receive
payments for items that infringe or violate any copyright, trademark, right
of publicity or privacy, or any other proprietary right under the laws of
any jurisdiction. This includes transactions for devices that allow
domestic video game consoles to play back-up or import versions of games,
such as mod chips, game enhancers, boot disks and methods that allow
multiple digital television receivers to access subscription television
services.

The complete Acceptable Use Policy can be found at the following URL:
https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?...ntent_ID=ua/AcceptableUse_full&locale.x=en_US

To learn more about the Acceptable Use Policy, please refer to our Help
Center page here:
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/helpweb?cmd=_help

We thank you in advance for your cooperation. If you have any questions,
please contact the PayPal Brand Risk Management Department at
[email protected].


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
subject:
*Cease and Desist Notice (KMM73566806VXXXXXXXXXXX) pNA*


December 18, 2012

VIA EMAIL
to: [email protected]
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
Zhejiang Province, 325000
China

Dear XXXX XXXXX,

We once again ask that you immediately cease all use of PayPal references, logos and trademarks on your website/s zhuzhuchina.com. This is the 1st notification of your infringing use of the PayPal logo and/or trademarks.

On 4/21/12, we informed you that your PayPal account was permanently limited due to one or more violations of our Acceptable Use Policy and demanded that you immediately remove all references to PayPal from your website/s. However, as of December 18, 2012, your website/s continue/s to display PayPal.

These uses violate the PayPal User Agreement and are unacceptable.

Your actions cause PayPal to incur substantial liability and/or significant damages. As such, we reserve our rights to take whatever action may be necessary to protect the rights of PayPal and its users.

Your prompt attention and response will prevent the need for further action. If you have any questions, please contact the PayPal Brand Risk Management Department at [email protected].

Sincerely,
XXXXXXXXXX
PayPal, Brand Risk Management


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

PayPal should get the friggin' broom out of their ass - they're dealing with banking services, not copyright services and should probably calm their titties and just do their job.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 18, 2012)

Use eWallet instead of PayPal!


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2012)

What the heck, Paypal?!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now that is inconvenient. As you said, that does require a real bank account so there is really no work around.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 18, 2012)

eWallet doesn't enforce copyright issues. They are strictly a payment service. Look into it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 18, 2012)

Whoever did this is fucking retard


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. That is the definition of inconvenient.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Before we go burning down paypal, keep in mind that someone sent them a payment with http://r4ids.cn/ as the title.
Thus we know some jerk is the reason we can't have good things.

And to that jerk, fuck you.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 18, 2012)

if you mean ewallet or wallet by google, then it use google checkout and is avaible only for US UK people , as buyer you can register for 140 countries except china..
but as seller only UK and US, i see now on their sign up for business or seller


----------



## dickfour (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope you get this figured out. I've always loved zhuzhu


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 18, 2012)

And this is why there needs to be International laws regarding eWallet/eMoney services. If you walk like a bank, and you talk like a bank. Be prepared to act like a bank. And that means staying the fuck out of your client's business. Your job is to handle money. That's it. This type of crap should be illegal in all countries that Paypal has their slimy tentacles in.

This effects my doubly, because they not only ban the sale of flash carts, but they also ban the sale of Electronic Cigarettes and accessories, and I am a user of those also.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2012)

Who the hell puts in a subject title still these days?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 18, 2012)

paypal sucks   that why i stop using it


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 18, 2012)

How freaking stupid can people be?


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2012)

> Your actions cause PayPal to incur substantial liability and/or significant damages.


No they didn't. Now they do.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 18, 2012)

Well that's the best site on the web gone now.

Sorry it turned out that way for you zhuzhuchina, you where the best.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

try bitcoins


----------



## dickfour (Dec 19, 2012)

Bitcoins! I hope the use of bitcoins takes off. I need to get out of dollars since the federal reserve decided to destroy the value of the currency


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who the hell puts in a subject title still these days?


I actually have to when I pay my bills - the title needs to contain the bill number that I'm paying... less than ideal - they should just keep track of the payments I'm making as a _person_, but hey.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 19, 2012)

Have these flashcart sites looked at accepting Pre-Paid Credit Cards or Visa Debit cards? PayPal is usually the online shopping solution for people who don't have credit cards. However, banks are offering more services for people who aren't eligible to acquire one.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone who is over the age of 18 can apply for a paypal debit card. All you need to do is upgrade your account to Business.  

That's how I have gotten around sites that don't accept PayPal.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 19, 2012)

Does zhuzhuchina accept Mastercard Gift Card?


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 19, 2012)

@ zhuzhuchina

Start by going here: http://www.onlinepaysystems.info/systems/list/type/E-wallet


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 19, 2012)

I still put in a subject for email but that's out of old old habit... I didn't know you could use a link in the subject line though.... I would have thought it was invalid or something. Too bad you couldn't have some sort of 3rd party email system. To filter out this kind of garbage before it hit the Paypal server.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 19, 2012)

we are trying to find other payment method however as you know paypal is most used, we accept now credit card already but no amex,
trying now alertpay payza but still not received their validation email
however direct payment to paypal email is better to avoid,  there will be always one that put a note or subject or open dispute and say r4i or flashcard


----------



## indask8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Doesn't this means that you can nuke any paypal account by sending a small amount of money + a blacklisted word?

And yeah it's sad that paypal has such a huge monopoly on e-payment, not enough alternatives.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 19, 2012)

yes, if you hate that shop just send a payment and put object r4ids cn or modchip or better their store name with r4ids in subject
paypal filter subject surely


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 19, 2012)

There are always dumb asses too smart for their own good that cannot, for the life of them, follow the simplest of instructions.

I've been in the Army. Trust me, I know.

How about direct inter-bank transactions? Customers could email you the transaction ID or receipt ID to identify themselves and their purchases?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 19, 2012)

*zhuzhuchina*
Do u accept Mastercard Gift Cards?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 19, 2012)

visa mastercard are ok,  no amex or jcb ,  we opened Payza   ex alertpay ...


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2012)

zhuzhuchina said:


> visa mastercard are ok, no amex or jcb , we opened Payza ex alertpay ...


i use payza i like it is no paypal but it gets the job done


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

zhuzhuchina, another suggestion for a payment option, another China-based website I buy goods from, albeit not flashcarts, but they do sell knockoff systems pre-loaded with roms and fake Beats by Dr. Dre headphones, they end up doing their transactions through a site called alipay. It might be worth you guys looking into.

The only problem I've had was Visa put a block on the last transaction I did through them because as I explained to the CS Rep from TD Bank, and she agreed that was the issue, it was a large payment (over $80) to an overseas company, so they took the block off of that transaction and it went through no problem.





There's always gotta be some dumbass who fucks it up for everyone else.

Edit - and shit like this is why I am getting away from Paypal at every possibly opportunity, using Google Wallet or just direct payment when possible.


----------



## deshayzilla (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I've used alipay from that website that Plasma dragon007 suggested. It works really well, however it doesn't seem to accept visa gift card payments. It seems secure.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

deshayzilla said:


> Yeah I've used alipay from that website that Plasma dragon007 suggested. It works really well, however it doesn't seem to accept visa gift card payments. It seems secure.


 
That might not even be a problem on their end, but with your prepaid Visa bank.  I've used a few different ones, the one I had the most trouble with was from Vanilla Visa.  Shit card.

Not that I get them anymore, but if I needed to, and for anyone else out there, see if your bank does prepaid Visas.  Mine, TD Bank, does them with no activation fee (you give them $25 they give you a $25 TD Visa card), and since it goes through that specific bank and it's registered to you there, there shouldn't be any problems using them (I didn't when I was doing it).  Just usually need to hold some sort of account with that bank.


----------



## deshayzilla (Dec 19, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> That might not even be a problem on their end, but with your prepaid Visa bank. I've used a few different ones, the one I had the most trouble with was from Vanilla Visa. Shit card.
> 
> Not that I get them anymore, but if I needed to, and for anyone else out there, see if your bank does prepaid Visas. Mine, TD Bank, does them with no activation fee (you give them $25 they give you a $25 TD Visa card), and since it goes through that specific bank and it's registered to you there, there shouldn't be any problems using them (I didn't when I was doing it). Just usually need to hold some sort of account with that bank.


 
Yeah, It's not the Vanilla Visa one it's the non-crap one. I've had to deal with that Vanilla Visa before and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 19, 2012)

and right on the bottowm of this forum page, right now (page #1) is an ad by adchoice for a company that accepts online payment...(wow hows that for serendipity?)
 I suspect few upstart online payment companies would turn down any business, but I could be wrong. The ad, in the event it hanges before someone reads it is... 'Accept payments Anywhere' ...www.PaySimple.com/CreditCards "Accept online,by phone and instore. Take check, ACH and credit cards.. "Would this help?
 I hope so.

Just a thought; Did anyone consider whoever did this, MAY have done this intentionally? (like an agent for Nintendo or some other such affiliation)

All this supports my credo, some people are born to create and add to this world, , some to use it and affect no change at all, and then,  the rest are only here to, consume, destroy  it (recklessly)regardless of what they think thier own intent it. 

 I hope this wad, who did this,  get his or her Dogma run over by thier Karma.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 19, 2012)

Now that's just terrible. I've always used zhuzhuchina to purchase console modding stuff. I'm glad you were able to find an alternate payment method, you guys were always the cheapest and the most reliable


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Didn't ZhuZhuChina have that wsmile bank or something? It worked out just fine when I placed my Supercard DSTwo and Acekard 2i orders back in May... I'd really be surprised if someone doesn't have Visa or Mastercard and they shop online.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to hear you're back and going. I want to find whoever got them flagged and slap them in the face.  Zhuzhuchina is a good site to buy from.


----------



## EricBarut (Dec 20, 2012)

Paypal are noting but thieves I don't know why people are buying flashcard with paypal.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Dec 20, 2012)

Well... fuck... again... again. :/


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 20, 2012)

alipay is not suitable, due it is a chinese company that charge in rmb in your account and then convert to your local currency as i understand on their website, and website is not very friendly , no guideline or faqs.  And if really charge in rmb chinese currency, many banks will block these payment probably.
international bank transfer is expensive for all, even for receiving it need to pay some fees so is not a choice,  only good if amount is big .
we will try this Payza  , at least website seems ok.
we used skrill moneybookers too but they don't allow sell flashcard too and freezed our account , after half year money still there not recovered


----------

